# Save-Your-Back Workbench



## NickyP (Nov 5, 2015)

I built this Bench Top Bench using mortise & tenon joinery for the legs, aprons, feet, and stretchers. I made a template and routed in the hardware for the vice. I used biscuit joinery for the top and to attach the vice to the top. I added three 3/4" oak dowel pegs to the base for easy-on, easy-off access onto the dogholes of my workbench. As you can see in the final picture (prior to me adding the pegs) I’m standing straight up while performing a routing task at a comfortable level.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

well done Nick....


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Plus 1 what Stick said


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow I'm super impressed . That looks very heavy duty , great job Nick !


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Good idea Nick. I think I saw another one of those recently. I have a 2 router tables, one being a bench top model which I prefer to use if I have a bunch of small pieces to do. Like you say much easier on the back and also much easier to see, unfortuneately.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good idea, Nick, and great job constructing it. That is a problem with me too , when the back starts biting , I have to take a break.

Herb


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Very nice, Nick. There is something very cool about seeing all those big chunks of wood with beautiful mortises and tenons lined up and ready for assembly. Thanks for the great photos.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great job. Great idea and a great presentation.
Five Stars *****


----------



## NickyP (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks to all for your kind words. I am glad you all like this project and thank you all for your approval of my work. This benchtop bench gets plenty of use . . . and my back thanks it every day.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Brilliant job Nick.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

A project to be copied for certain. Well done as previously stated.


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Very well done and executed in design and fabrication in a craftsman-like manner.

Reminds of a Moxon vise, but elevated. 

Again, very well done.


----------



## aahwhatever2 (Oct 16, 2015)

May I ask,

What size timber and type did you use?

Very nice, indeed!


----------



## NickyP (Nov 5, 2015)

The bench top bench was designed amd crafted from 1- 3/4" hard maple.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Really nice job. Even looks gorgeous. This definitely a back saver. Is the height still OK for hand plane work? Can you get plenty of force for planing at that height?


----------



## NickyP (Nov 5, 2015)

The height is perfect for hand planning. In fact . . . it's BACK SAVING!!!


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Vel-l-l-l-l-l-y interesting !! I should have seen this before I made the surgeon richer.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I wish I knew how to make those tenons/mortises and implement them into a full size work station . Thing would be bullet proof ! 
If I ony had the room


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Clever idea, no matter what, health is unpayable. Congrats!!!
Sid


----------



## NickyP (Nov 5, 2015)

ksidwy said:


> Clever idea, no matter what, health is unpayable. Congrats!!!
> Sid


Thanks Sid - agree 100%:smile:


----------



## katy01 (Apr 26, 2013)

Very nice. Been meaning to do something similar. Interested in the source of the screws and handles. Did they come as a set or did you cobble them together?


----------



## NickyP (Nov 5, 2015)

katy01 said:


> Very nice. Been meaning to do something similar. Interested in the source of the screws and handles. Did they come as a set or did you cobble them together?


Here is a link Fred (but look around - as I recall I got mine cheaper then this but I forgot where): Pony Adjustable Clamps 9" Heavy-Duty Press Screw 6709 B&H


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Omg all that mortise and specific cuts.... Nope I'll sweet talk someone into it... you've more talent than I, Nick!!! And LOVE the bench!!!


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Again...WOW, that is super nice. I am in awe of your mad skillz.

gary


----------



## NickyP (Nov 5, 2015)

gjackson52 said:


> Again...WOW, that is super nice. I am in awe of your mad skillz.
> 
> gary


I truly appreciate it Gary.


----------

